
RMS: A GNU manual, like a course in history, is not meant to be a “safe space” - rhabarba
https://sourceware.org/ml/libc-alpha/2018-05/msg00017.html
======
eesmith
We all have and want "safe spaces".

I'm pretty sure that Stallman wants an FSF conference to be a safe space where
he doesn't have to hear people talking about "Linux" instead of "GNU/Linux",
or praising software hoarders.

Instead, "safe space" is all too often used to mean "I want to do something
and won't let you stop me by saying it shouldn't be done here."

------
rekado
I think it would be good to stop considering the opinions of RMS as worthy of
discussion as long as they don't pertain to matters of free software. (I say
this as a GNU maintainer.)

Unfortunately, GNU has a number of people who like to argue, and who like to
argue fervently about and against simple and little measures to bring GNU a
tiny step closer to a more welcoming environment for other people.

------
erric
Related YC thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015644)

